# Ella vive en Italia y usted vive en Iran.



## astoral25

Quiero preguntaros acerca de los pronombres personales sie y Sie, más bien saber si lo que digo a continuación es correcto. Por ello os presento una serie de frases para saber si el uso de sie(ellos,ellas,ella....) y Sie(usted/ustedes) es correcto.


Ella vive en Italia y usted vive en Iran.
Sie lebt in Italien und Sie leben in (dem?) Iran.
< ... >


----------



## osa_menor

Sí, el uso es correcto.


> Sie lebt in Italien und Sie leben *im* Iran



Un saludo.


----------



## astoral25

Sie lebt in Italien und Sie leben *im* Iran?

im?....no será in Iran?

Todo lo demás entonces correcto, darse cuenta que diferencio la *Sie* mayúscula de la *sie *minúscula.

Bonita foto compañero/a, la Ursa Minor, que no sé como sería en alemán . Con la Polaris en la cola.


----------



## Tonerl

astoral25 said:


> Sie lebt in Italien und Sie leben *im* Iran?
> im?....no será in Iran?



_*Sie leben "im" Iran: 
Esto es del todo correcto, tal como ya ha sido mencionado (anteriormente) 

Saludos*_


----------



## osa_menor

Unos ejemplos:

das Spanien; er lebt in Spanien; er fährt nach Spanien
der Iran; er lebt im Iran; (im = in+dem); er fährt in den Iran
die Bundesrepublik, er lebt in der Bundesrepublik; er fährt in die Bundesrepublik


----------



## astoral25

Es difícil para mí esto ya que apenas he empezado con el alemán, así que no sé nada de declinaciones, pero según entiendo sería:

das Italien(das sin nada,no hay cambios)->Ich komme aus Italien->Ich wohne in Italien->Ich lebe in Italien->Ich fährte nach Italien(fährt es viajar?)
die Schweiz(el die pasa a der en algunos verbos)->Ich komme aus der Schweiz->Ich wohne in der Schweiz->Ich lebe in der Schweiz->Ich fährte in die Schweiz(fährt se quedará igual).
der Iran(el der pasa a dem,im=in+dem)->Ich komme aus dem Iran->Ich wohne im(in+dem) Iran->Ich lebe im Iran->Ich fährte in der Iran(porque den, no sería der?)

No conozco el verbo fähren, será ir a algún sitio.....voy a Italia,Suiza...


----------



## osa_menor

astoral25 said:


> Es difícil para mí esto ya que apenas he empezado con el alemán, así que no sé nada de declinaciones, pero según entiendo sería:
> 
> das Italien(das sin nada,no hay cambios)->Ich komme aus Italien->Ich wohne in Italien->Ich lebe in Italien->Ich fährte *fahre* nach Italien(fährt es viajar?)
> 
> die Schweiz(el die pasa a der en algunos verbos)->Ich komme aus der Schweiz->Ich wohne in der Schweiz->Ich lebe in der Schweiz->Ich *fahre* in die Schweiz
> (fährt se quedará igual).
> 
> der Iran(el der pasa a dem,im=in+dem)->Ich komme aus dem Iran->Ich wohne im(in+dem) Iran->Ich lebe im Iran->





> No conozco el verbo fähren,* El verbo es fahren = ir (en coche, en tren, en autobus, en todo que tiene ruedas) Mira* *aquí*.
> será ir a algún sitio.....voy a Italia,Suiza...


Muy bien, no es fácil la declinación de los artículos.


> Ich *fahre* in der Iran (porque den, no sería der?)


_*Wohin* fahre ich? In *den* Iran. _
La preposición *in* exige el acusativo.   *)
Declinación con articulo:
N: der Iran
G: des Irans
D: dem Iran
A: den Iran



Espero haber podido ayudarte.

* He cambiado la oración después de enviarla.


----------

